# Вопрос о qmail

## Grrr...

Настроил qmail по http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/qmail-howto.xml, но без vpopmail. Хоть убейте, но не могу понять где qmail хранит физически почту. В файле /var/qmail/control/defaultdelivery хранится строчка ./.maildir/. Но никакой директории Maildir нет в каталогах пользователей и нет файло в /var/spool/mail. Подскажите плиз как понять где хранится почта и как сделать чтобы все таки она хранилась в Maildir формате. Буду рад любой ссылке или рекомендации.

----------

## POMAH007

Дык, надо создать этот каталог. maildirmake /home/user/Maildir; chown -R user:group /home/user/Maildir

, либо через su, но я не помню как точно  :Smile: 

----------

## rusxakep

./maildir/ ищется в домашней директории пользователя (cat /etc/passwd). Надо либо через skel, либо скриптом там создавать maildir

----------

## Grrr...

Структура Maildir создана, в skel тоже все лежит, но не одного файла не появляется в структуре Maildir. Хотя почта приходит и где-то хранится, но где?

Даже в /var/spool/mail/ все чисто, абсолютно!!!

Да, кстати, как определить что использует qmail Maildir или Mailbox? И какие конкретно логи нужно смотреть что бы понять статус письма сохранено ли оно, куда сохранено или же оно торчит в очереди? По крайней мере qmail я компилировал с поддержкой maildir!!!

Немного моих конфигов:

/var/qmail/rc: 

exec env - PATH="/var/qmail/bin:$PATH" \ 

qmail-start "'grep-v '^#' /var/qmail/control/defaultdelivery'" 

/var/qmail/control/defaultdelivery: 

./.maildir/ 

/home/[USER]/.qmail: 

./.maildir/

----------

## rusxakep

Ты что-нибудь менял? Попробуй emerge -c qmail

потом убей вручную /var/qmail и поставь заново - незнаю - все работает у меня (правда через vpopmail)

----------

## viy

 *Grrr... wrote:*   

> /home/[USER]/.qmail: 
> 
> ./.maildir/

 

Меня эта часть смущает. Можно полный путь к папке .maildir у какого-нить пользователя?

----------

## Grrr...

/home/support/Maildir/

внутри находится вся структура.

----------

## viy

1) Что значит "вся структура"? 3 папочки new, cur да tmp?

2) Почему, если папка у пользователя /home/support/Maildir/ --- в настройках qmail'а ./.maildir?

----------

## Grrr...

Потому что указано в документации и в файле .qmail.sample

----------

## viy

Что указано? Что надо в настройки писать ./.maildir/? И при этом дома у пользователя создавать каталог ./Maildir/? Не верю.

Надо привести настройки в соответствии с фактическим размещением каталогов (или наоборот).

Хм... А есть уверенность в том, что письма действительно где-то хранятся? У пользователя support на данный момент сколько писем в ящике? И доставляются ли они ему извне?

----------

## POMAH007

defaultdelivery должен содержать

./Maildir/

и .qmail в каталоге пользователя не нужен!

З.Ы.: К сожалению, сайт русского qmailа лежит в дауне с аварии подстанции в Москве  :Sad:  Там было много вкусного

----------

